# The Wedding



## Bee (Oct 12, 2014)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154636606720713[/video]


----------



## Pam (Oct 12, 2014)

:lol: Good one!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

Love some Brit humor; that was royal.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

A very clever twist!


----------

